# Stye's and Eyemakeup



## Kraezinsane (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright.. I keep getting what I believe to be a stye on my right eye. I will quit wearing eye makeup and it will go away, but I put makeup on today for the first time in about a week and it came back. I'm thinking it's my eyeliner and I'm wondering if I can get around this by tightlining.

Any thoughts?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 28, 2010)

I've only ever gotten a stye when I used a particular lash growth product - rapidlash. It went away after I stopped using it, then I started again but I never got another. What products are you using? Read the ingredients and see what looks scary... I'm pretty sure it's the ingredients and not how you are putting it on, it may be even worst tightlining as it will be even closer to your eyeballs.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 28, 2010)

You can get a Stye from sharing makeup or using makeup that's old like eyeliner isbonly good for up to like three months cause bacteria does grow on the there from your eye..

to prevent surgery from your eye get a hot washcloth and lay it on your face till it its cold do it twice a day


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2010)

Try eliminating your eye liner and see what happens... If it is your eye liner then try changing brands.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try eliminating your eye liner and see what happens... If it is your eye liner then try changing brands. This, i used to get stye from tight-lining with mac fluid line, since than i can only use it on top of my lid and had to buy a really soft eyeliner. The only stuff that i can tightline with that does not give me stye's are the liners from the balm and cargo (i am sure there are other ones to but those two lines work for me and styes are no fun so i have not really strayed)


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2010)

If it's really stye, then consider trying a different brand of eyeliner or simpling buy a new one (if it's pencil dip it well in alcohol). I would also consider throwing away your mascara, anything that had touched your eye and can't be sanitized, or you risk getting it back.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If it's really stye, then consider trying a different brand of eyeliner or simpling buy a new one (if it's pencil dip it well in alcohol). I would also consider throwing away your mascara, anything that had touched your eye and can't be sanitized, or you risk getting it back. Oh wow, I never thought of that.. I can clean my brushes and stuff right?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure ! Either use your shampoo, let them dry and then spray alcohol on them, or use a brush cleanser. I know sometimes we're just lazy or we forget, but bacteria can also grow on your brushes so it's really important to clean and sanitize them.


----------

